# Eastern Red Cedar Bench



## fireBoy (Jul 5, 2008)

I was commissioned to build a bench for a friend that wanted it to give her husband for a wedding present. At first they wanted it after their honeymoon and that changed into day after the wedding. It was a fun build and I met a great guy in east texas who had some awesome cedar that I can wait to do more with. I hope you like the build! Bench is finished with Zar oil based finish in high gloss.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice looking wood


----------



## fireBoy (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks! I found it on craigslist in east texas. The farmer only wanted $1 /bf!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

****e a racoon that's nice.


----------

